

Offer HN: A few domains I have that I won't need at cost - BSousa

I have a few domains that will expire soonish that I don't plan to renew and instead of going to some domain parking company, I thought maybe someone could be interested in any of them:<p>objectivepixel.com
objective-pixel.com
paperplaneapps.com
paperplanegames.com
paperplanesoftware.com
appticious.com<p>Price is whatever it costs me to move them to you. They are all registered at name.com
======
bkyan
I would be interested in appticious.com. Please email me at mindcast.software
at gmail if you're still interested in parting with it. Thanks! -- Benjamin

------
mitchelldm7
Hello!

Do you still have ObjectivePixel.com? I'd love to make use of it!

Cheers, Derek

~~~
BSousa
Yep, just mail me at brunomtsousa at gmail and we can setup the transfer.

------
riskish
I also have mobilek.it if anyone is interested

